# offshore fishing



## Living Proof (Aug 15, 2010)

I normally fish center consoles, how are cuddy cabin boats for fishing. Is it a waste of space or what do you guys think?


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 15, 2010)

My parents and I had a 22ft cuddy cabin and went off shore fishing alot in it but dont like it nearly as much as our newer 28.8 Pro Sport without the cuddy cabin. It has a little cabin up front but nothing big at all. We have had the boat since 2002 and have never used the cabin except for storage. All we do is fish in it and dont stay out over night. I personally dont like it because it limits your space to maneuver around the boat when fishing. Heres a picture of our boat. I wont buy a boat with a cabin unless its small like the one on ours now because we can walk all over the cabin (which we do) when we ease up to the navy towers out there 40-60 miles off shore and if we have abotu 4 ppl on the boat and we all can spread out well so we dont get all tangled up. If all you do is fish in it and dont plan on stayin the nite out there then there really is no need for one IMO.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Aug 16, 2010)

My next boat is NOT gonna be another C/C. I fish in the winter a lot and as much as I like my C/C I want something that will allow me to get out of the weather on those cold wet rides out, and also offer some relief from rain.


----------



## Doyle (Aug 16, 2010)

If you do get a cuddy, make sure it is a real walk-around.  There is nothing worse than a cuddy that is hard to get up on to set your anchor.


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 16, 2010)

Waste of space....


----------



## mrpdl (Aug 16, 2010)

Doyle said:


> If you do get a cuddy, make sure it is a real walk-around.  There is nothing worse than a cuddy that is hard to get up on to set your anchor.



x2 I fished out of a buddy's Grady White cuddy and every time I went to the anchor I felt like I was going over the side. Way to narrow to be considered a walk-around. Hard to beat a CC for fishing. IMO


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 16, 2010)

Shoot, if given the chance, I'd get one of these for offshore anytime!


----------



## Living Proof (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I'm sticking with the CC... the search continues!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Aug 17, 2010)

Wife insisted on the Cabin to lay down in and private bathroom.  For me the cabin is really storage but the compromise with her was worth it.  

My walk around space is a  true walk around so that is not an issue, but if it was not doing double duty as a Family boat or overnighter I might go with the CC.  

The comment about the weather is true though,  I stay dry and wind protected in rain and cold more then in a CC.

here are pics of my 25fter.  I CAN fish 4 off the back but it is not great.  Sometimes I fish off the front for bottom fish like BSB but you wont land a heavy grouper up there without having to do the line dance and walk it to the back.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 17, 2010)

Living Proof said:


> I normally fish center consoles, how are cuddy cabin boats for fishing. Is it a waste of space or what do you guys think?



I have fished a cuddy cabin rig for the last ten years. The cabin is not used allot except by my kids.  You do give up some space. But the boat is dry when running in a cross wind or seas. When  it gets cold , just pop in the curtains, stay dry and warm. The one thing I like the best is when you take one over the bow. The cabin walls act like a channel helping get the water off deck and out the rear  scuppers. Ya...feet never get wet....I will give up space to stay, comfortable, dry and cozy!
Plus from the back of the seats to the motor...It's all open deck....Hard to beat...IMO


----------



## Hunter22 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ours has a plastic zip up curtan that you can just snap on to keep yourself dry and out of the weather but havent had to use it yet. I love all the extra space.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 17, 2010)

*!*



Hunter22 said:


> Ours has a plastic zip up curtan that you can just snap on to keep yourself dry and out of the weather but havent had to use it yet. I love all the extra space.



Many don't use them...But we fish year round....
Think of it this way.......
Boat speed 32-mph...
Outside temp....28-degs....
Run time....1-hour +/-
You'll pop them in....!
Or become a human ice cube !
It's a easy choice.......


----------

